# Canadians we can laugh at ourselves



## Arachne (Feb 3, 2016)

I am a Canadian by naturalization, meaning Mum and Dad immigrated to Canada from England. I have spent 80% of my life here in my adopted country. I enjoy when Canadians make fun of themselves. Showing the world we can laugh. I watched this last night, nothing says Canadian then Tim Horton's and the word sorry.. 





 oh and sorry for Justin Bieber lol


----------



## Arachne (Feb 5, 2016)

Hmm I know there are Canadians on here.. No one found this funny..? I must be losing my touch. lol thanks to all who viewed it at least.. ^.^


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 5, 2016)

I tried to view it, but it's black and says the video is not available.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 5, 2016)

Couldn't see it. it was not available to me either.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 5, 2016)

I got it Arachne! Hilarious!


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 5, 2016)

I couldn't see it either - is this some kind of weird Canadian exclusionist thing?


----------



## Cookie (Feb 5, 2016)

Very funny.... now I want donuts - chocolate ones.  Sorry about that.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 5, 2016)

Not fair.  Not available to me either.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 5, 2016)

I bet only Canadians can see it! Actually, the only 2 that did see it besides the OP are Canadian. hmmmmm


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 5, 2016)

Very suspicious!


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 5, 2016)

I say we send an excursionary force into Canada to investigate this affront!


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 5, 2016)

Agree!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 5, 2016)

Well I'm glad they can laugh at themselves, because they're all alone here!


----------



## Karen99 (Feb 5, 2016)

Mine said..."What you lookin' at Yank, EH."
hmmm


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 5, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> I say we send an excursionary force into Canada to investigate this affront!




Agree, Eh?


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 5, 2016)

Don't forget to label all their equipment in English and French! Lolol.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 5, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Don't forget to label all their equipment in English and French! Lolol.



LOL!

Yes, but it's all made in Mexico and China!


----------



## vickyNightowl (Feb 5, 2016)

shalimar said:


> don't forget to label all their equipment in english and french! Lolol.



lol


----------



## Cookie (Feb 5, 2016)

We have our own special investigations units checking it out (I hope they don't eat all the donuts!) Sorry you missed it guys, so very very very sorry.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 6, 2016)

In Canada, doesn't matter where it is made, we only permit bilingual abuse within our borders. Take that les Americains!  Excursions indeed. Shhhh. Cookie, don't mention the doughnuts! Bad for trans border relations!


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 6, 2016)

Dougnuts? DOUGHNUTS?!?

I'm telling Dough Boy!


----------



## Arachne (Feb 6, 2016)

Well doesn't that just suck. I am so sorry to my American and International friends.. Can you see it on this link.. ? 

http://www.cbc.ca/22minutes/videos/clips-season-23/sorry-song


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 6, 2016)

Arachne said:


> Well doesn't that just suck. I am so sorry to my American and International friends.. Can you see it on this link.. ?
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/22minutes/videos/clips-season-23/sorry-song



Porn link has been reported.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 6, 2016)

..Just kidding, Arachne!

All I could see is a guy dropping doughnut crumbs on his face while an audio clip said: "Not available"


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 6, 2016)

Bain! Lolol.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 6, 2016)

Arachne said:


> Well doesn't that just suck. I am so sorry to my American and International friends.. Can you see it on this link.. ?
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/22minutes/videos/clips-season-23/sorry-song



The first time was funny.

Now this is just cruel.

"This content is unavailable". 

Why is it that I can watch beheadings, street fights and cat spank videos, but not this? 

*in Thurston Howell voice*

I'm simply _infuriated_!


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 6, 2016)

Don't know if this is the same one ... can't post the vid here, have to post a link.

http://www.cknw.com/syn/73/60304/kwoodbridge-the-ultimate-canadian-justin-bieber-sorry-cover


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 6, 2016)

*Video Unavailable*
Sorry, this video could not be played.
*Learn More*
​the "learn more" is a link to Facebook help topics

Oh well, I probably wouldn't get it anyway, I'm not up to date on Justin Beiber


----------



## Arachne (Feb 6, 2016)

RadishRose said:


> Porn link has been reported.



I must tell you I about peed myself when I read this. Cause I had checked it before posting lol..I am sorry the links do not work seems ridiculous you cannot see them.  I guess the CBC is Sorry lol ..thank you for all your replies.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Feb 6, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> Don't know if this is the same one ... can't post the vid here, have to post a link.
> 
> http://www.cknw.com/syn/73/60304/kwoodbridge-the-ultimate-canadian-justin-bieber-sorry-cover



Yes


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 6, 2016)

RadishRose said:


> *Video Unavailable*
> Sorry, this video could not be played.
> *Learn More*
> ​the "learn more" is a link to Facebook help topics
> ...



I finally got to watch it but it went over my head because 
I'm not up on Justin Bieber at all, and I'm not Canadian either.


:sorry:


----------

